# GTA IV PC... it won't load, please help!



## Celonost (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently purchased GTA IV for PC, and i can't play.
-I can't log into "social club" application even though i have an account and i can log in on the website just fine
- Even when i try to play in offline mode, nothing happens. I click the icon and nothing happens

-My computer can run it no problems, i've checked.

So i was wondering if any of you genii had any suggestions,
It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

What operating system do you have?


----------

